# breeding silvertips?



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello,

I have 6 silvertips. They are in brackish water but not as high of salinity as a true brackish. they are about 10". I have tryed to find info on sexing and breeding but no info. First is my discovery then my question.

all 6 are the same age about. Bought all at the same time and same size. 2 are plumper than the others. the same 2 have longer pectoral fins I belive its pectoral the 2 fins one on each side of thier bottom. more white on them. They also have a flap of skin over these fins looking like a double fin. The anal area is larger than all the others as well. The rest of the guys have normal size fins with no flaps and smaller anal area. I am thinking the 2 are the females and the rest are the males.

Now for my questions. 

does anyone know the sexing of silvertips/columbian cats/sharks?
Has anyone had any luck in breeding these guys?
Are they live beerers or egg layers?

Any info would be great. Thanks


----------

